# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  my edited videos

## slash112

ok this one i took the original video from behind a sofa by accident, so it looks wrong.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17YIUvSsX80

and this one has crap sound effect.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKNwzTuLNjI

ive got a few others but they are even shitter that these ones. (im improving all of them at the moment)

so, comments? maybe some pointers from the experts?

----------

